# tau piranha



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

How effective is the tau piranha as I have never seen It used and are there any good tactics?Thanks


----------



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

Im not a Tau player at all but i have seen them used well and my Nids have eaten one or two. 

Not trying to be a dick but check out the search bar on this site. I have no joke spent the last week or so lost in old posts and what not.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Piranhas can be very effective in the hands of an experienced tau player, providing mobile fire support and as a diversion from other, scarier units. If you haven't been playing tau or 40k for a while, i would recommend holding off on them until you get used to the army.


----------



## Tatsumaki (Oct 22, 2009)

They are most definitely a finesse unit. I've used single Piranha a few times to no great effect, and double piranha to deadly power. It's all trail and error, but I think this loadout is the best for me:

2 x Piranha, Disruption Pod, Fusion Blaster, and Targetting Array.

The reason they have disruption pods is because if the enemy gets the first turn, you can be certain they are obscured. If you get the first turn, you can flat out and get the 4+ Cover anyway. They have Fusion Blasters and Targetting Arrays because that hitting on a 3+ is just reliable enough that you won't have to dedicate those sorely-needed markerlights to your piranhas. The unit costs just less than 200 points, so not bad overall.

This isn't exactly a Tactica, but sending a Piranha or Tag Team will force your opponant to divert his anti-tank shooting to them, especially if you just turboed your way to within 6" of his Land Raider. Essenitally, you give him a choice. Shoot at the Piranha and leave your hammerheads alone for a turn, or shoot the Hammerheads and pray the Piranhas don't rip the tank open. 

They are a tad over priced for what they do (Damn you Ward and your multi-melta Speeders...) But they still make for a helpful unit nonetheless.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

Do they work at all without fusion blasters?


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

no, with burst cannons they just do enough damage with only 3 shots each. With fusion blasters they can run up to a tank first turn and pop it second. Remember to try to use the tank you're going to destroy to block LoS to the enemy's anti-tank weapons


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

So they're used as suicide meltas also can you give them anything like teleport homers (I don't play tau)or jammers like land speeder storms?


----------

